# No longer free dental treatment for Medical Card holders?



## sadie (4 Jul 2007)

My brother is a medical card holder. He recently had to get urgent denture treatment costing 450 euros. The dentist says due to the current dispute between dentists and the HSE, the free treatment for medical card holders has been withdrawn, and that 92% of all dentists have withdrawn this service. Can we claim back this money for him directly from the HSE?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

Some dentists have withdrawn from this scheme but I didn't think that it was as high 92%. My mother recently inquired about this and her dentist was not participating but they gave her the _SW _number to check for a list of particpating dentists in her area to try instead. Was he not told that medical card cover would not apply when he attended first? If not then he should complain to the dentist in the first instance.


----------



## Plek Trum (13 Jul 2007)

Indeed - 92% of dentist agreed to withdraw.  Some have put this into place immediately, others on a "phased out" basis.  As a gesture, it would have been good practice to advise patient of the costs involved first, then direct the patient to contact local HSE board for a list of dentist still participating in your area.


----------

